# Most 'GT-R-friendly' way to cross channel?



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

I will be driving my R35 from England to Poland and back again over the course of a week. I think several of my fellow brits on the forum have taken their cars to mainland Europe. What is the best way to cross the channel with the minimum risk of damage to the car?
Many thanks,
Andrew


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Took mine via Euro Tunnel last year and was fine...just take it easy in the train and you're fine....


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

if you go to poland, the biggest risk for your car is not the tunnel but parking it overnight in poland.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

_shaun_ said:


> Took mine via Euro Tunnel last year and was fine...just take it easy in the train and you're fine....


Thanks. Do you think it would make much difference to get the flexi-plus ticket with priority boarding and priority exiting or is it just a convenience thing?
Also thanks Arnout for the tip about Poland.
Andrew


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

axolotl said:


> Thanks. Do you think it would make much difference to get the flexi-plus ticket with priority boarding and priority exiting or is it just a convenience thing?
> Also thanks Arnout for the tip about Poland.
> Andrew


I have always got the "normal" ticket and was let on to an earlier train a few times as well (when I was there early lol). I never had a reason to get the flexi one....

If you board earlier you just wait on the train rather than a queue I guess lol....


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

eurotunnel but try to get on the lower deck.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I always go Eurotunnel when possible, but personally prefer the space on the coach/high vehicle carriages. It's incredibly tight on the normal passenger car decks!

Just explain to them that the car is 6' 3" wide and they're normally cool with letting you into the coach section, although there is the occasional jobsworth. Oh and book into that section beforehand when you book the ticket.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> I always go Eurotunnel when possible, but personally prefer the space on the coach/high vehicle carriages. It's incredibly tight on the normal passenger car decks!
> 
> Just explain to them that the car is 6' 3" wide and they're normally cool with letting you into the coach section, although there is the occasional jobsworth. Oh and book into that section beforehand when you book the ticket.


that will cost instead of 39 pounds for FQ-ticket an additional 9 pounds.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

enshiu said:


> that will cost instead of 39 pounds for FQ-ticket an additional 9 pounds.


I've never paid any extra.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Ferry here, loads of space


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> I always go Eurotunnel when possible, but personally prefer the space on the coach/high vehicle carriages. It's incredibly tight on the normal passenger car decks!
> 
> Just explain to them that the car is 6' 3" wide and they're normally cool with letting you into the coach section, although there is the occasional jobsworth. Oh and book into that section beforehand when you book the ticket.


Can you expand on this David or anyone with knowledge. I have booked the eurotunnel but normally online and didnt see a section for a different part of the train.

Went on it last time and it was bloody tight trying not to kerb the wheels. This time I was gonna just ask the person if there was a place for a wide car ?


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

depend on were you live,if i ever go over i prefer the ferry over night from hull evening meal ,cabin for the night,breakfast in the morning,drive of ferry in morning ,and away you go


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Can you expand on this David or anyone with knowledge. I have booked the eurotunnel but normally online and didnt see a section for a different part of the train.
> 
> Went on it last time and it was bloody tight trying not to kerb the wheels. This time I was gonna just ask the person if there was a place for a wide car ?


just go to the wide section so with vans and say your car is 6''3'.


----------



## Rich M (Jan 25, 2010)

I always use Norfolkline Ferries, now call DFDS, Dover to Dunkirk. When i book online i tell them i have low ground clearance and they always put me on the lorry deck instead of up the ramps with the other cars.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Rich M said:


> I always use Norfolkline Ferries, now call DFDS, Dover to Dunkirk. When i book online i tell them i have low ground clearance and they always put me on the lorry deck instead of up the ramps with the other cars.


I used Norfolkline a few years ago when I had my R33GTR which was quite low. I specifially told them the car was low and wide and that it needed to go on the lower deck. On the way back the goon at the port on the French side made me go on the high deck whilst the whole time watch me scrape the car all the way up. Barsteward:chairshot


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

I travel on the Chunnel regularly in my 996 GT3RS, have never had any problems whatsoever nor had to "book" anything special, just when I am going down the ramp to be loaded have a quick word with one of the people directing the loading and ask to be placed on the lower deck.
Nine times out of ten they will do this automatically (they are very good and do take careful notice of the ride height of the cars they are loading) but if you have a polite word they will always make sure.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

AlanN said:


> I travel on the Chunnel regularly in my 996 GT3RS, have never had any problems whatsoever nor had to "book" anything special, just when I am going down the ramp to be loaded have a quick word with one of the people directing the loading and ask to be placed on the lower deck.
> Nine times out of ten they will do this automatically (they are very good and do take careful notice of the ride height of the cars they are loading) but if you have a polite word they will always make sure.


Lovely ... cheers . Will do that


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

no special needs to pay extra but, normally they will let you on the lower deck but, if go for coach deck you have pay extra (last time).


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

AlanN said:


> I travel on the Chunnel regularly in my 996 GT3RS, have never had any problems whatsoever nor had to "book" anything special, just when I am going down the ramp to be loaded have a quick word with one of the people directing the loading and ask to be placed on the lower deck.
> Nine times out of ten they will do this automatically (they are very good and do take careful notice of the ride height of the cars they are loading) but if you have a polite word they will always make sure.


Different problems with the GT3 I think Alan,
Front clearance rather than width but I agree that Eurotunnel are very good if you explain the problem. Coach/Lorry carriages have much wider spacing between the kerbs as such so thats what to ask for with the GTR


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

bluediamond said:


> Different problems with the GT3 I think Alan,
> Front clearance rather than width but I agree that Eurotunnel are very good if you explain the problem. Coach/Lorry carriages have much wider spacing between the kerbs as such so thats what to ask for with the GTR


Might do this next time - as I have to drive very very slowly so not to curb the wheels.


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

Having just had to drive two 4 1/2 hour journeys between Warsaw and Bydoszcz I have two comments;

1) The GTR will be the best possible car for those slightly crazy head on overtaking manoeuvres which seem to be the norm over there.

2) You will need to visit your dentist as the roads are SO bumpy!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Godders said:


> Having just had to drive two 4 1/2 hour journeys between Warsaw and Bydoszcz I have two comments;
> 
> 1) The GTR will be the best possible car for those slightly crazy head on overtaking manoeuvres which seem to be the norm over there.
> 
> 2) You will need to visit your dentist as the roads are SO bumpy!


Do you have an extra passenger with you for taking over?

Or is your left mirror mounted with camera??

Because you are driving RHD so, I think you have some counter measure(s) for this issue(s).


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

enshiu said:


> Do you have an extra passenger with you for taking over?
> 
> Or is your left mirror mounted with camera??
> 
> Because you are driving RHD so, I think you have some counter measure(s) for this issue(s).


It was a crappy hire car and I was the passenger. I just wished I'd been in my GTR, sorry I wasn't being clear. Volvo S40 with 5 big blokes in racing to catch the last flight home on a Friday evening. yuk!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

nice to drive to most safeties car ever.


----------

